
Google Integrated Beacons with Chrome and Google Play Store - jimiasty
http://blog.estimote.com/post/144608806035/fall-of-friction-googles-foray-into-beacons-is-a
======
jimiasty
Hi, this is Jakub - founder of Estimote, Inc. (YC S13)

Google has announced yesterday during IO in Mountain View an integration of
two 1B+ users properties with beacon technology.

TL;TR - beacons can interact with users even if they don't have apps
installed.

Google did great job making sure it won't introduce spam and will respect
privacy.

I will be more than happy to answer any questions here.

